# First layout draft using ANYRAIL design program



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Worried about electrical shorts. I don't think there is an issue so far. Everything designed using fixed track however most likely the install will be done using Flex. Tried to keep the curves as large as possible with lots of room for expansion off to the sides. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5cPB-Y9dp4_VnN51Pcrr_g?feat=directlink


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice simple layout. What are your plans for the dropoff? Personnaly, I don't like perfect ovals. I like trains that "wander" a bit around the terrain. It may not work for you or you may not want it, just my opinion. I'd be interested to see some pics of the are you'll be working in. 
Terry


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Good feedback and I agree. By using flex I'm sure that I will be able to get some s curves in however must be carefull as I want to run larger trains on the outside track. Maybe some elevation on the inner track. My big concern now are the switches. Need to work through their operation as I'd like to run my LGB starter on the inside track and my "soon to come" larger loco on the outer at the same time. 

Sidings not designed yet. 

Regards, 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Terry, I forgot to get your input...

The switches... would they be too short for a Pacific Loco to pass through easily? I used the Aristo std manual 12" versions. The Pacific by Aristo needs 6.5 dia curves, which is what is designed for on the outside track. 

Regards, 

gg

PS: When I get back in town I will photo the proposed install site and give you a link on it. I just need to convince my wife to give up the real estate in the back yard!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Your wife is not giving up real estate, you are "enhancing its enjoyment potential".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo makes 3 switch types, a tight radius, a "Wide Radius" and a #6 (from tightest to "widest"). 

Don't use the first type, use the "Wide Radius" or larger (#6)... Then you can use a pacific or mikado or even a mallet. 

Try to get your outer loop to 8 foot diameter minimum. You will thank us. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

What program did you use to make that draft layout? 

Is it easy to use?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html*

Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, just got back to my computer and I would like to thank everyone for their valued input: 

Terry: You have me convinced that I need to wiggle my lines. S-curves with a short straight in between. 

Greg: #6 switches and 8' dia curves forever! I will definitely use flex track as I suspect that there will be a fair bit of "winging-it" when it comes to the final layout. 

Semper: You missed your calling, you should be in marketing. I will use this spin with my wife. 

Navy Tech: The program link, Greg posted. I was just working with the trial version and it took me about 15 minutes to understand the program logic. I will probably buy it ( decent value and I don't need fancy graphics) The program allows me to visualize the layouts and play games with them while keeping the curve rules in place. 

Again guys, thanks 

gg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/05/2009 2:08 PM
*http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html*

Greg


Greg

I played around with anyrail but it seems you have to attach each section of track one at a time.

Am I missing something?

I have an 89 foot length to fit 8 ft dia curves at each end and straight track in the middle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not played with this one extensively. 

GG seems to be ahead of the pack here. 

I had to do the same with RR-Track, although I made groups of 4-5 sections and just duplicated them to speed up long straights. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

The program gives you a choice of track manufacturers and their available items by code #. 

You drag what you need to the pallet and lock it in place. When done, you get a detailed bill of materials by product and SKU#'s for that manufacturer. You can even mix between manufacturers. The program is updated by simply downloading the latest version and there is no licence expiry. I can also put it on my notebook for those lonely hotel evenings where I can get very creative. 

It also covers flex track however as I was working with the trial, did not see flex on the menu. ( so what, I prostitute the design,pull the measurements and evaluate the feasibility for the install location) 

I will buy this program regardless as I can pull key dimensions off what ever I dream up. For approx $70 US, I can't loose. 

gg


----------

